# Your stat's



## ant_s

Howdy all,

Had to think a little about whether this would be a worthwhile thread, but hopefully it will all work fine. 

But there seem's to be alot people into weight lifting on here, and i've read that a few people are just getting into (some getting back into) it.

So thought this may be a good thread to keep tabs on your weight/ BMI (if you know it) and the weight's you lift. Also if your training to reach a target keep it in here to show your progress. Also I know some people completely dismiss BMI as useful, but it is something some people use, so a good yard stick.

I'll start, I've just got back into weight lifting, I used to do it alot when I was younger (14-17) i'm now 20 and have started again and have no where near the strength I used to have, but I lift what I lift and that's that.

________________________________

I'm 20 years old, 6ft tall, weight 12stone and 8 lb (180 pounds if my math is correct?) and BMI is 24.4.

Curl 30kg on a Barbell.
Bench (with 4 different positions) 35kg.
Squat 35kg.

My target is to curl and bench 50kg like I used to when I was younger, and do that before christmas. I also want to get back to around 14stone.

Over to you.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Im 15 1/2 stone

5' 10"-11"

Barbell curl for 5 reps good form 52Kg if memory serves me right. Dont do barbells anymore as i do the 5x5. But this year i did do 46KG for 5 reps on the barbell.

Flat bench a month ago was 90kg for 5 reps. (Goal, i used to lift over 180kg for reps but im not sure if im motivated to go that heavy any more, but time will tell ) 

Deadlift a month ago 98kg 5 reps (new Goal 200-220kg for one rep would be nice)

Front shoulder press was 60kg a month ago for 5 reps. (I seem to lose strenght in this lift more than any other if i dont train)

Bent over row over hand grip was between 60-70kg a month ago for 5 reps.

Bent over row under hand grip was between 60-70kg a month ago for 5 reps.


I'm 43 (& also mad) so you can do this for a long time & you can keep getting back into weights & enjoy gains in strenght throughout your life. I plan to get back into it once i get a little less busy at home & work. 

Sod suppliments & drugs, just eat right & enjoy the ride, there is no hurry, life is balance. :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Aged 36, 5'8", just over 11 stone. Was 12.5 but it affected running and surfing too much so trimmed down.

29" waist, 42" chest, not max lifted for years but once machine pressed (I know this is cheating) 150kgs and regularly pressed 6-8 x 125kgs on my last set (again on a machine for safety).

Can do all sorts of weird gymnastic "stunts" like free standing handstand press ups, and other strange things. 

Just do home weights stuff now to keep trim and do a lot of running, cycling and surfing.

If I was a car, I'd be a Caterham R500. Not easy on the eye, an old design but light and quite good power to weight ratio.


----------



## ITHAQVA

ant_s said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> Had to think a little about whether this would be a worthwhile thread, but hopefully it will all work fine.
> 
> But there seem's to be alot people into weight lifting on here, and i've read that a few people are just getting into (some getting back into) it.
> 
> So thought this may be a good thread to keep tabs on your weight/ BMI (if you know it) and the weight's you lift. Also if your training to reach a target keep it in here to show your progress. Also I know some people completely dismiss BMI as useful, but it is something some people use, so a good yard stick.
> 
> I'll start, I've just got back into weight lifting, I used to do it alot when I was younger (14-17) i'm now 20 and have started again and have no where near the strength I used to have, but I lift what I lift and that's that.
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> I'm 20 years old, 6ft tall, weight 12stone and 8 lb (180 pounds if my math is correct?) and BMI is 24.4.
> 
> Curl 30kg on a Barbell.
> Bench (with 4 different positions) 35kg.
> Squat 35kg.
> 
> My target is to curl and bench 50kg like I used to when I was younger, and do that before christmas. I also want to get back to around 14stone.
> 
> Over to you.


Do you have any joint or back problems?

I would reduce your barbell goal Ant, 40Kg is a very good weight to aim for & increase your bench to a max of 80/90KG unless you wish to increase your strength beyond this.

Your squat goal, i would aim for another 80/90KG & mix up with deadlifts.

Have you tried the close grip bench press, really good for triceps power which will help in your upper body lifts, you'll be amazed how heavy you can go in the close grip bench. :thumb:

Don't be too worried about being big ant, strength is important & helps increase density of bones & strengthens tendons & joints. Will be handy when you get old like me


----------



## ant_s

Naa i'm all ok so far, no advisoires on my MOT's lol.

I was thinking 50kg as I used to do that when I was younger, so know I can get to it and I could of gone further but had to stop bulking due to racing moto-x.

Benching - I'll probably go up to around 90ish. If i'm honest my plan is to just get stonger, and get to whatever I get too. I did try close grip bench press's, not properly jsut a quick test after having a read on the internet about them.

Strength is what i'll gain for, size is a bonus (to a limit imo, don't want to be big big) I've got a few years to catch up with you yet Doug, your late 20's  and i'm early 20's lol.


----------



## ITHAQVA

ant_s said:


> Naa i'm all ok so far, no advisoires on my MOT's lol.
> 
> I was thinking 50kg as I used to do that when I was younger, so know I can get to it and I could of gone further but had to stop bulking due to racing moto-x.
> 
> Benching - I'll probably go up to around 90ish. If i'm honest my plan is to just get stonger, and get to whatever I get too. I did try close grip bench press's, not properly jsut a quick test after having a read on the internet about them.
> 
> Strength is what i'll gain for, size is a bonus (to a limit imo, don't want to be big big) I've got a few years to catch up with you yet Doug, your late 20's  and i'm early 20's lol.


Good stuff mate,

Strenght is the way too go, ive always found training for size just doesnt suite my personality, strenght is about the inner you :thumb:

Late 20's lol i wish. I hope you get the same benefits & enjoyment i got from the old weights, I will always have them & always train several times a year along side using the airwalker :thumb:


----------



## ant_s

335dAND110XS said:


> If I was a car, I'd be a Caterham R500. Not easy on the eye, an old design but light and quite good power to weight ratio.


Lol I like that, nice metaphor (sp) 



ITHAQVA said:


> Good stuff mate,
> 
> Strenght is the way too go, ive always found training for size just doesnt suite my personality, strenght is about the inner you :thumb:
> 
> Late 20's lol i wish. I hope you get the same benefits & enjoyment i got from the old weights, I will always have them & always train several times a year along side using the airwalker :thumb:


Yeah that's what i'm finding at the minute, I'm enjoying my time with the weights, doing it 3 times a week, may be getting my mountain bike back out soon to keep stamina up aswel.


----------



## Andyb0127

im 6ft 2in 
13st 8lb
Bmi 23.2
Body fat 11%

Flat bench press 105kg for 6 reps
Military press 37,5kg d/bells 
E/Z bar bicep curl 50kg
french press (skull crusher) 45kg
Deadlift 110kg
squat 140kg
hack squat 80kg

cardio 6 mornings a week (7.00 am

Weights 4 times per week no more than an hour

about me ive suffered from a overactive thyroid gland resulting in an operation at age of 13 yrs old leaving a great scar around my neck, but hey it stopped me being under weight and made me start gaining weight, ive always trained naturally using correct supplements and healthy food, ive currently dieted down from 14st 6lb to.my above wieght its not been easy but you only get out of it what you put into it i will admit im very lucky to have helpand advice from a former natural mr universe peter chown, if you youtube/google his name you will.see what can be achieved naturally but he has great genetics lol.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Weight-55kg
Bf-8%
Waist-28"
Biceps-10"
Chest-34"
Quads-20"
Calfs-10"
And finally...
*****-12"
: )

Double the average man


----------



## ITHAQVA

If I was a car, hmmmmm a slighty underpowered 5 or 7 series


----------



## Andyb0127

Andyb0127 said:


> im 6ft 2in
> 13st 8lb
> Bmi 23.2
> Body fat 11%
> 
> Flat bench press 105kg for 6 reps
> Military press 37,5kg d/bells
> E/Z bar bicep curl 50kg
> french press (skull crusher) 45kg
> Deadlift 110kg
> squat 140kg
> hack squat 80kg
> 
> cardio 6 mornings a week (7.00 am
> 
> Weights 4 times per week no more than an hour
> 
> about me ive suffered from a overactive thyroid gland resulting in an operation at age of 13 yrs old leaving a great scar around my neck, but hey it stopped me being under weight and made me start gaining weight, ive always trained naturally using correct supplements and healthy food, ive currently dieted down from 14st 6lb to.my above wieght its not been easy but you only get out of it what you put into it i will admit im very lucky to have helpand advice from a former natural mr universe peter chown, if you youtube/google his name you will.see what can be achieved naturally but he has great genetics lol.


also forgot to mention im 42 yrs old.....


----------



## Ben_ZS

I'm 21 years old, 6ft 1'', 14st 10lbs, don't know body fat %, but I'm quite defined/lean. I'm not concentrating on trying to lift as much as possible from now on as I'm more or less happy with my size now and want to concentrate on my shape. These are my recent bigger sets though.

Bench press (dumbbells)-45kg each hand for 6 good form reps
Military press (dumbbells)-40kg each hand for 6 good form reps
Deadlift-90kg 10 reps
5 slow good form medium/wide grips pull ups
Bicep curl straight bar-40kg 10 reps
6 25kg weighted dips

I've lightened the weight on it everything now, and get slow tightly squeezed reps.


----------



## Guest

I'm 43yo, 185cm (6' 1"), 90kg (14st 2lbs) and around 22% BF.

Trying to get back into lifting regularly after a short break but work has been getting in the way recently. That should hopefully be over now.

Current 5RM stats are with free weights (barbell only):

Dead: 125kg
Squat (Low bar): 100kg
Bench (Flat): 65kg
Row (Pendlay): 60kg
Press (OHP): 45kg

Goals for the end of this year are:

Dead: 165kg
Squat (Low bar): 135kg
Bench (Flat): 100kg
Row (Pendlay): 90kg
Press (OHP): 65kg

I try to train 3 times per week. Takes i.r.o 1.5hrs and I actually burn around 1000kcal according to my HRM with an average of around 128bpm and peaks of low 170's (usually caused by the squat).

Currently use Intermittent Fasting using a 16/8 protocol (ala Lean Gains)- 16hrs fast, 8hrs stuffing my face per day. I'm hoping this will help lose the fat slowly while still managing to put on some muscle and get stronger.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## ant_s

Well some very physically fit people then, more so than I thought. Alot of people talking about Deadlift's. Something I don't do, sounds as though I should though. Will be off to search more about it now


----------



## Ben_ZS

Deadlifts are a great exercise.

Look how many muscles are used, proves why.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadlift


----------



## ant_s

They do look a good exercise, the only thing I could see was that when lowering the bar down to the ground, if the weight was to big you could stress your back? I guess that's not really a problem though, you've lifted it up, you should be able to drop it down.

I may try those tonight, will need a session of so to get used to what weight I can do.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

on a serious note to my last post  been deadlifting for about 6 months now in my routine and felt good today so went to 90kgs for 10 reps 3 sets last week i was doing 80kg. Really been working on good form you can add a lot more to the bar with good form. :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS

ant_s said:


> They do look a good exercise, the only thing I could see was that when lowering the bar down to the ground, if the weight was to big you could stress your back? I guess that's not really a problem though, you've lifted it up, you should be able to drop it down.
> 
> I may try those tonight, will need a session of so to get used to what weight I can do.


Keep a flat back at all times, breathe in to brace yourself on the way down, chin up, big breath out on the way up, good squeeze in with the glutes at the top. I also slightly bend my knees coming down, following the bend coming up and down with the bar if that makes sense.

Like all things, if you start at a sensible weight and use good form at all times you won't suffer any back problems as you start putting more weight on the bar.

The thing I like about deadlifts is when you do them infront of a mirror, as your whole body tenses at the top of the lift, it makes you look so ripped/big.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ant,

Read up on good form when training mate, progressively train, try to add 2kg every week to every exercise in the 5x5, but not at the expense of good training form. This is called progressive resistance.

The Deadlift is an amazing whole body strength builder, but always execute in good from as with all weight training. 
When deadlifting heavy, try without gloves & use chalk, you'll be amazed sometimes it's your grip that's gives up before your ability to actually lift. Try not to use a belt as this can hide week points in your core.
You'll find those word docs I sent you great for keeping track of progress & don't worry about how long it takes, every 10 weeks or so take a week or two out, lower the weights back 2-4 kg & start again. 
I'm turning one of my bedrooms into a home gym, I've found the perfect rack for strength building & it's not too big. I've still got 200KG in free weights (had em over 20 years!)
http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf415-squat-and-dip-rack-with-spotter-catchers.php, this will allow me to train with free weights in safety. I'll post some pics once it's all done. I can do a small write up if anyone is interested in this rack.
:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Z Benjamin Z said:


> on a serious note to my last post  been deadlifting for about 6 months now in my routine and felt good today so went to 90kgs for 10 reps 3 sets last week i was doing 80kg. Really been working on good form you can add a lot more to the bar with good form. :thumb:


Well done mate :thumb: POWER!!!!! :devil::thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Im 30 6`1" and just under 12 stone.I think my BMI is 22.
Ive just started doing light dumbell weights of 9kg each and 3x20 reps and a few sets of 20 press ups.I do a few sets spread out during the day if Im at home.The last few weeks Ive had a really good gain in my arm size and feel stronger.I plan on getting a barbell to step the weight up and working on my chest and stomach.
I dont currently do any cardio as I bloody hate it but may well start.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

ant_s said:


> They do look a good exercise, the only thing I could see was that when lowering the bar down to the ground, if the weight was to big you could stress your back? I guess that's not really a problem though, you've lifted it up, you should be able to drop it down.
> 
> I may try those tonight, will need a session of so to get used to what weight I can do.


The main Dangers on your back are not keeping your core stable or tensed throughout the lift, and also keeping your head up looking forward as alot of people like to look down at the bar this causes your spine to curve.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

PugIain said:


> Im 30 6`1" and just under 12 stone.I think my BMI is 22.
> Ive just started doing light dumbell weights of 9kg each and 3x20 reps and a few sets of 20 press ups.I do a few sets spread out during the day if Im at home.The last few weeks Ive had a really good gain in my arm size and feel stronger.I plan on getting a barbell to step the weight up.
> I dont currently do any cardio as I bloody hate it but may well start.


Hi! Dumbbells at home are a great place to start have you got any more weights you can add to the bars? It's also good to do all your training at once unless you do cardio morning weights evening as you should warm up before hand to get blood to the muscles, also you keep you heart rate higher so more likely to burn any unwanted fat. There's alot of different exercises you can do around the house, I think if you want to ge a good workout at home a circuit is probably going to help, also it may meen you wouldn't need to do cardio.


----------



## PugIain

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Hi! Dumbbells at home are a great place to start have you got any more weights you can add to the bars? It's also good to do all your training at once unless you do cardio morning weights evening as you should warm up before hand to get blood to the muscles, also you keep you heart rate higher so more likely to burn any unwanted fat. There's alot of different exercises you can do around the house, I think if you want to ge a good workout at home a circuit is probably going to help, also it may meen you wouldn't need to do cardio.


yeah i have some more weights i can tack onto them. im taking it steady at the mo,i used to do weights about 7,8 years ago so theyre in the garage somewhere.
with regards cardio,im not planning on doing an iron man just a nice increase in fitness would be good.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Z Benjamin Z said:


> The main Dangers on your back are not keeping your core stable or tensed throughout the lift, and also keeping your head up looking forward as alot of people like to look down at the bar this causes your spine to curve.


Very,very sound advice :thumb:


----------



## ant_s

ITHAQVA said:


> Ant,
> 
> Read up on good form when training mate, progressively train, try to add 2kg every week to every exercise in the 5x5, but not at the expense of good training form. This is called progressive resistance.
> 
> The Deadlift is an amazing whole body strength builder, but always execute in good from as with all weight training.
> When deadlifting heavy, try without gloves & use chalk, you'll be amazed sometimes it's your grip that's gives up before your ability to actually lift. Try not to use a belt as this can hide week points in your core.
> You'll find those word docs I sent you great for keeping track of progress & don't worry about how long it takes, every 10 weeks or so take a week or two out, lower the weights back 2-4 kg & start again.
> I'm turning one of my bedrooms into a home gym, I've found the perfect rack for strength building & it's not too big. I've still got 200KG in free weights (had em over 20 years!)
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf415-squat-and-dip-rack-with-spotter-catchers.php, this will allow me to train with free weights in safety. I'll post some pics once it's all done. I can do a small write up if anyone is interested in this rack.
> :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Yeah i'm using one of the tracker document's you sent me they really usefull so thanks again for those Doug. Also thanks for the link, I need to get a squat rack for when I start bumping up the weight.

Would be interested in the write-up too mate 



Ben_ZS said:


> Keep a flat back at all times, breathe in to brace yourself on the way down, chin up, big breath out on the way up, good squeeze in with the glutes at the top. I also slightly bend my knees coming down, following the bend coming up and down with the bar if that makes sense.
> 
> Like all things, if you start at a sensible weight and use good form at all times you won't suffer any back problems as you start putting more weight on the bar.
> 
> The thing I like about deadlifts is when you do them infront of a mirror, as your whole body tenses at the top of the lift, it makes you look so ripped/big.


Yeah that's what I read last night and watched on youtube. Basically a nice deep breathe and keeping you core strong, not arching you back either.

lol!! Bloody poser! :lol:



Z Benjamin Z said:


> The main Dangers on your back are not keeping your core stable or tensed throughout the lift, and also keeping your head up looking forward as alot of people like to look down at the bar this causes your spine to curve.


Yeah also read up on keeping your focus straight, not looking down.

My next night on the weights is Monday night so i'll put these into my routine - I never bothered last night after a niiiice big piece of steak and a few glasses of wine and beer


----------



## Ben_ZS

ant_s said:


> Yeah that's what I read last night and watched on youtube. Basically a nice deep breathe and keeping you core strong, not arching you back either.
> 
> lol!! Bloody poser! :lol:


Gotta train your ego aswell.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Wow - everyone on DW is a perfectly sculpted bodybuilder and most definitely *not *a wee bit of a keyboard warrior


----------



## ant_s

lol I wouldn't mind being perfectly sculpted, it's like the started sculpting and then gave up with me lol.


----------



## ITHAQVA

335dAND110XS said:


> Wow - everyone on DW is a perfectly sculpted bodybuilder and most definitely *not *a wee bit of a keyboard warrior


lol, hell no, im a chunky child


----------



## 335dAND110XS

ITHAQVA said:


> lol, hell no, im a chunky child


I was just being naughty.

Again...:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

335dAND110XS said:


> I was just being naughty.
> 
> Again...:thumb:


Typical BMW owner


----------



## Ben_ZS

335dAND110XS said:


> Wow - everyone on DW is a perfectly sculpted bodybuilder and most definitely *not *a wee bit of a keyboard warrior


I'm the biggest, look the best and have the cleanest car at my gym.  (tongue in cheek)


----------



## 335dAND110XS

ITHAQVA said:


> Typical BMW owner


Not only better than everyone else but also mischievous too...:thumb::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA

335dAND110XS said:


> Not only better than everyone else but also mischievous too...:thumb::lol:


The White Wolf & i, both agree :devil::devil::devil:  :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

ITHAQVA said:


> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf415-squat-and-dip-rack-with-spotter-catchers.php, this will allow me to train with free weights in safety. I'll post some pics once it's all done. I can do a small write up if anyone is interested in this rack.


I need something similar myself. Currently I'm using an old weight training bench with built in squat stands and two builders trellis' to act as catchers.

Is the squat rack above suitable for the bench too?


----------



## ITHAQVA

BareFacedGeek said:


> I need something similar myself. Currently I'm using an old weight training bench with built in squat stands and two builders trellis' to act as catchers.
> 
> Is the squat rack above suitable for the bench too?


Hiya mate, this is an all in one rack, I'm only using it for squats, bench presses, close grip bench presses & maybe front presses. Will be good for the bench press. :thumb:

It has a maximum of 250KG. If you do go over the 250KG limit there are a lot of incredible racks around £500-£700. I don't plan to go over the limit, in fact if i can get to squatting 190-200KG i will call that a job very well done, as for the bench i have lifted around 184Kg for 4-5 reps, can't see me reaching that, so the rack will last me a lifetime. It's on back order; I'm ordering mine tomorrow & hope to get it within 4 weeks. I'll do a write up if it helps anyone interested, at £132 including delivery & it does the job it's supposed to it will be very good value. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

ITHAQVA said:


> Hiya mate, this is an all in one rack, I'm only using it for squats, bench presses, close grip bench presses & maybe front presses. Will be good for the bench press. :thumb:
> 
> It has a maximum of 250KG. If you do go over the 250KG limit there are a lot of incredible racks around £500-£700. I don't plan to go over the limit, in fact if i can get to squatting 190-200KG i will call that a job very well done, as for the bench i have lifted around 184Kg for 4-5 reps, can't see me reaching that, so the rack will last me a lifetime. It's on back order; I'm ordering mine tomorrow & hope to get it within 4 weeks. I'll do a write up if it helps anyone interested, at £132 including delivery & it does the job it's supposed to it will be very good value. :thumb:


Thanks for the info :thumb:. It really does look like a good bit of kit at a reasonable price.

Just measured it against my bench. My squat stands are at full height and only 123cm high. The 163cm that this rack extends to would make a huge difference.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

250kgs?!!!!! If anyone here can lift that, muchos respect!!

ITHA- benched 184kg? Again, much respect!!


----------



## Ben_ZS

335dAND110XS said:


> 250kgs?!!!!! If anyone here can lift that, muchos respect!!
> 
> ITHA- benched 184kg? Again, much respect!!


That's some serious weight....*gulp*

What cardio do you do 335? The only place where I'm carry too much body fat is around my stomach/love handles. It's not terrible but looks worse when I'm sitting down. My diet is good so I know with abit of cardio I can shift it. I have been road running alot recently, but fancy trying other cario exercises.

I was thinking of getting a boxers style skipping rope?


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Ben - running (did a 10k today) twice a week and cycling mostly. I stick almost 100% to trail running (except the race today which was road) and aim for loads of hills - sounds odd but it seems to give you a bit of an upper body workout too - very limited but still a toner.

I've also got a heavy punch bag (30kgs) and a rope - skipping is good but it bores me to death! I MTB a lot - three times a week and fairly intensely.

Also surf a fair bit but it's not reliable enough to be a sole cardio exercise. Do some open water swimming but again not enough to make much impact.


----------



## ITHAQVA

335dAND110XS said:


> 250kgs?!!!!! If anyone here can lift that, muchos respect!!
> 
> ITHA- benched 184kg? Again, much respect!!


Thanks mate :thumb:, believe me it felt bloody heavy, was also a few years ago now, however not long ago while doing the 5x5 i went up to 90kg within 10 weeks. As I'm getting older i don't know if I'll ever push that heavy again, but time will tell, this new bench I'm ordering will allow me to lift without the FEAR of dropping it on myself. I would love to set myself a 150KG goal this time around but i don't know yet, will see how it goes.

When going for heavy lifts i cannot stress how important it is to at least get yourself warmed up. I have only suffered one injury over all the years of strength training, a 340KG Standing Calf raise tore my left calf muscle , took over a year to heal properly. I won't train calves individually as the squat & deadlifts will be enough for my overall leg workout. But i do love training them as you can lift ridiculous weights with your Calves.

The other benefit of this machine is I can train at home on my own as I've always done, i don't train to impress, but to keep myself fit & strong for as long as i can & hopefully this will also make for a healthier life as i get old. :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Yep calves are very strong but...


A THIRD OF A TONNE?!! Blimey - you are definitely a strong chap.

My best benching (I stuck to machines due to a recurring shoulder issue) was 1x 150kg and I could do 6 x 130kgs BUT as it was on a machine, take a fair bit off that to convert to a free weight bar. Mind you, I topped out at 12.5 stone (then trimmed over 1.5 stone for running/tris/kickboxing/surfing) so was never that large.


----------



## R0B

dont know if were doing 1rm or say 5-6 reps so ill go with both.

5ft 7"
13.5 stone.
body fat ,not sure i'll say 20% to be on the safe side.
Bench 1 rm 150 kg 4-6 rep range 130 kg
Squat: 1rm 4 plates a side so erm...180 with bar reps 4-6 150kg
Deads : 1rm 150+ kg reps 4-6 140
Shoulders : 50kg bells spotted for a few reps,40 kg 10 reps.

all free weights btw,wont list everything as youll all be bored.

As for cardio...pfffft a couple of times a week max lol

i have been training off and on for 10 years and am 37,im currently training well but winters on its way so that will be gone pmsl


----------



## Ben_ZS

335dAND110XS said:


> Ben - running (did a 10k today) twice a week and cycling mostly. I stick almost 100% to trail running (except the race today which was road) and aim for loads of hills - sounds odd but it seems to give you a bit of an upper body workout too - very limited but still a toner.
> 
> I've also got a heavy punch bag (30kgs) and a rope - skipping is good but it bores me to death! I MTB a lot - three times a week and fairly intensely.
> 
> Also surf a fair bit but it's not reliable enough to be a sole cardio exercise. Do some open water swimming but again not enough to make much impact.


Thanks mate. :thumb:

Think I'm going to do a mixture of running and skipping, see how I get on.


----------



## ITHAQVA

335dAND110XS said:


> Yep calves are very strong but...
> 
> A THIRD OF A TONNE?!! Blimey - you are definitely a strong chap.
> 
> My best benching (I stuck to machines due to a recurring shoulder issue) was 1x 150kg and I could do 6 x 130kgs BUT as it was on a machine, take a fair bit off that to convert to a free weight bar. Mind you, I topped out at 12.5 stone (then trimmed over 1.5 stone for running/tris/kickboxing/surfing) so was never that large.


Sounds a lot but im an avarage frame/size guy so took me two years of hard work to get to the heaviest weights.

Best way to go if you have any injuries mate, 150Kg is heavy even on a machine so fair play to you at your bodyweight :thumb:

I've always found training heavy very difficult, always kept the reps low 1-4 or 3-5.

I look at it this way if i can do it so can anyone. To train heavy, you gotta hate those weights grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :devil:

I'll do some pics of the new rack once its all installed & the room is done :thumb: I'll happily answer any questions about it then :thumb:


----------



## ant_s

Glad this thread's taking of abit, and Doug i'm also interested in the rack, so any pics/info on it when you've got it will be good mate.

I've just come back in from a quick session and tried deadlift's but didn't feel right doing them, tbh I didn't really feel all up for it tonight, but tried Deadlifting 35kg as I had that on the bar already lol, but I just felt like I was using my back, couldn't get into the right lift - if that makes sense? I just didn't feel it was doing anything, and didn't want to up the weight until i've got technique right.

Also I've now upped my Curl 2.5kg so and bench press up 5kg's. So now at Curl 32.5kg and Bench at 40kg.

I've just got 2 lil question's aswel:

1) When warming up do you all do 1 set at a lower weight, then 3 sets (or however many) at working weight.

2) How many of you bother with different position on the bench press? Or do you just Bench press flat?


----------



## 335dAND110XS

A bit off topic but weights DEFINITELY help a lot with all sorts of sports.

Did my first 10k road race (I have done a few off road ones on the past) at the weekend and came 5th (out of about 170 runners - mostly full on club members) yet am most definitely not typical runner shaped. I reckon it's the extra edge of having that stamina and power from weights. Really does give you the edge in all sorts of sports I find.


----------



## ant_s

Imo weights help with everything, not just sport's.

After i've started training work has been much easier, boards feel much lighter and fitting the head track's alone is easy now, it was something I used to struggle with.

O and btw, congrats on getting 5th!


----------



## kempe

Weight-119kg
Bf- no idea 
Waist- 36
Biceps- 18
Chest- 46
Quads- 24.5
Calfs- 18
Neck- 17.5
Height 6.3


----------



## ant_s

Not a little lad then Kempe, what exercise do you do now? 

Any target's for you?, any for the big day?


----------



## Ben_ZS

ant_s said:


> Glad this thread's taking of abit, and Doug i'm also interested in the rack, so any pics/info on it when you've got it will be good mate.
> 
> I've just come back in from a quick session and tried deadlift's but didn't feel right doing them, tbh I didn't really feel all up for it tonight, but tried Deadlifting 35kg as I had that on the bar already lol, but I just felt like I was using my back, couldn't get into the right lift - if that makes sense? I just didn't feel it was doing anything, and didn't want to up the weight until i've got technique right.
> 
> Also I've now upped my Curl 2.5kg so and bench press up 5kg's. So now at Curl 32.5kg and Bench at 40kg.
> 
> I've just got 2 lil question's aswel:
> 
> 1) When warming up do you all do 1 set at a lower weight, then 3 sets (or however many) at working weight.
> 
> 2) How many of you bother with different position on the bench press? Or do you just Bench press flat?


Do the dead lifts with just the bar to get your technique, form and breathing right. Just watch some videos on YouTube and look at other people's techniques.

I don't do a low weight warm up I just get straight into it after and light jog and good stretch.

Yes, for chest all positions are vital. Flat bench for mid chest, decline bench for lower chest, and incline for upper chest. The way I do it is, I'll do a mixture of barbell and dumbbell work in all positions alternating every session. e.g one week I'll do, Barbell Flat Bench, dumbbell decline and incline. The next week I'll do Dumbbell Flat Bench, Decline and Incline Barbell.


----------



## ant_s

I'm guessing you don't mean my basic bar, weigh's about 5kg? lol I have been watching more technique vid's though, so hopefully i'll be ok, it jsut didn't feel right to me.

Warming up - yeah I thought a few may just do a little warm up and stretch and get straight into there proper weight's.

I thought so, it's jsut after abit of reading around on tinterweb not alot is mentioned about different incline's.

I need to get some more weight's and order some supplements, i'm looking for something to really give me a boost in gaining weight, paid close attention to diet last few weeks without gain, think I could do with a little extra help now to get up abit of weight.

Also who uses flat barbell's for curling, and who use's the EZ curl bar's? Any big difference's?


----------



## Tommy2

Age 27
Height 5'10"
Weight 88kg
B/F ? (a bit too much but you need a calorie surplus to effectively build mass)

For 5's
Squat 120kg
Deadlift 140kg
Bench 80kg
Standing military press 55kg
BOR 60kg
Power clean 60kg


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Bodyfat was 11% the last time I checked.


----------



## colarado red

Age 41
Height 5'10
weight 19 stone
Chest 53 in
Waist 38
Biceps 18.5 

Bench 75kg -130kg
military press 50kg-70kg
bicep curl 35kg-60kg

All weight ranges depend on how many reps I do.


----------



## Guest

ant_s said:


> When warming up do you all do 1 set at a lower weight, then 3 sets (or however many) at working weight.


You might find this article useful: How to warm-up. This is the technique I use for all my lifts.
You would also do some stretching and mobility drills beforehand.


----------



## Guest

ant_s said:


> I'm guessing you don't mean my basic bar, weigh's about 5kg? lol I have been watching more technique vid's though, so hopefully i'll be ok, it jsut didn't feel right to me.


I use a Standard bar too (5kg). I just permanently keep an extra 15kg of weight on there to take it up to 20kg - the weight of a standard 7' Olympic barbell.



ant_s said:


> Warming up - yeah I thought a few may just do a little warm up and stretch and get straight into there proper weight's.


While the weights are low, you'll proabbly get away with it (you also have youth on your side ). As your working weights go up, there will be more risk of injury if you don't warm up properly. I have found as I have got older, it is even more important to do this - my body definately takes longer to heal now than it used to.



ant_s said:


> I thought so, it's jsut after abit of reading around on tinterweb not alot is mentioned about different incline's.


Sorry, can't offer any opinion here - I only flat bench.



ant_s said:


> I need to get some more weight's and order some supplements, i'm looking for something to really give me a boost in gaining weight, paid close attention to diet last few weeks without gain, think I could do with a little extra help now to get up abit of weight.


Lift heavier weights and ensure there is a slight calorific excess. Also, remember that you will consume more calories on your workout days, so you have to eat more on those days too. Limiting fat gain is the tricky bit. I'm currently trying at something called "Intermitten Fasting" in a hope to minimise my fat gains any further - tbh, I was fat before I started lifting properly around a year ago .



ant_s said:


> Also who uses flat barbell's for curling, and who use's the EZ curl bar's? Any big difference's?


EZ bars place less stress on your wrists. I believe that when using a straight bar, you hold it such that your hands are wider than your shoulders, to minimise stress on the wrists. However, I don't curl anyway .


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

I use a flat bar and prefer it too the EZ bar for curls which I don't do that often once a fortnight and like to switch between the two. There benifits of using the EZ and barbell as different grips (wide, close grip, overhand etc) help hit different parts of the bicep muscles.


----------



## ant_s

Tried deadlifts again and I definately must be doing something wrong, they just feel wrong. Will be keeping away from that then until I find someone to train with who has more experience.


----------



## ITHAQVA

All in technique Ant. often you find you hit your shins after a while you learn to keep the bar just away from them, keep your back nice & straight head looking straight forward.

Get the lift right by concentrating on form & technique.

Here a quick vid I've just found on YouTube for ya.






:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Squats are amazing over all body exercises too mate :thumb:

Ive changed my mind about the rack im getting, its going to be one of these & im ordering it as soon as the decorating is all done :thumb:

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack.php

Much safer & will handle all the weight ill ever lift now at my age :thumb:


----------



## Bod42

ITHAQVA said:


> Squats are amazing over all body exercises too mate :thumb:
> 
> Ive changed my mind about the rack im getting, its going to be one of these & im ordering it as soon as the decorating is all done :thumb:
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack.php
> 
> Much safer & will handle all the weight ill ever lift now at my age :thumb:


That is the exact rack I brought about a month and a half ago and I am really impressed. Alot better quality than I expected considering it is one of the cheaper racks around. I looked at the Body Solid rack but choose this one as the Chin up bar has multiple hand position and im so glad I brought this one.

I also brought the dipping pins and was surprised at how solid they feel, Im 105kgs and I tested them real good in the shop before buying them and they were really good.

I had the rack up to 200kg and it handled it perfect. I do all my exercises in the Rack, Box Squat, Bench Press, Shoulder Press.


----------



## DuncanMon

Well, I'm not really listing the same stats as everyone else but still feel its a good idea so I can come back in the future when I've hopefully progressed alot and compare!

Started around 2 months ago, really unfit but not overweight, skinny. Could't do a pull up and only a few push ups. Jobless right now so no gym or weights but starting work in next 2 weeks, going to build myself a home gym slowly. Much prefer the idea of working from him considering how far I am from a good gym and costs in long run. 

I work out every second day doing the same routine.

Improved my diet alot and eat protein heavy, have put on 6 or 7lbs since I started. Have got excess belly fat which I despise but not sure if I should try lose it now as I really want to bulk up my skinny everything else!

This was this mornings routine. Everythings entirely bodyweight.

I'm 21, 6ft, now weigh 11st 2.

5 sets of 18 push ups
3 sets of 15 squats
2 sets of 15 lunges each leg
5 sets 15 crunches
5 sets 4 pull ups
5 sets 5 chin ups

Pretty much the same routine every time, but I switch around between the ammount of sets of squats and lunges always totalling 5. When I started I was sore all over for the first week, and still get very sore arms as I increase the push up and pull/chin up number slowly every time. Don't feel like the bodyweight squats and lunges are really doing anything whatsoever for me anymore but keep doing them anyway.

Need some advice on what equipment to buy first as I obviously cant afford to buy the whole squat rack, bench, barbell, dumb bell and weights at the same time. Guessing bench is first point of call really.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> That is the exact rack I brought about a month and a half ago and I am really impressed. Alot better quality than I expected considering it is one of the cheaper racks around. I looked at the Body Solid rack but choose this one as the Chin up bar has multiple hand position and im so glad I brought this one.
> 
> I also brought the dipping pins and was surprised at how solid they feel, Im 105kgs and I tested them real good in the shop before buying them and they were really good.
> 
> I had the rack up to 200kg and it handled it perfect. I do all my exercises in the Rack, Box Squat, Bench Press, Shoulder Press.


Hiya Bod,

I was looking at this racks height, i cant see it being possible to do standing front shoulder presses within the frame, are you able to?

Racks quoted to take 363Kg/800lbs :doublesho Rack for life :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

DuncanMon said:


> Well, I'm not really listing the same stats as everyone else but still feel its a good idea so I can come back in the future when I've hopefully progressed alot and compare!
> 
> Started around 2 months ago, really unfit but not overweight, skinny. Could't do a pull up and only a few push ups. Jobless right now so no gym or weights but starting work in next 2 weeks, going to build myself a home gym slowly. Much prefer the idea of working from him considering how far I am from a good gym and costs in long run.
> 
> I work out every second day doing the same routine.
> 
> Improved my diet alot and eat protein heavy, have put on 6 or 7lbs since I started. Have got excess belly fat which I despise but not sure if I should try lose it now as I really want to bulk up my skinny everything else!
> 
> This was this mornings routine. Everythings entirely bodyweight.
> 
> I'm 21, 6ft, now weigh 11st 2.
> 
> 5 sets of 18 push ups
> 3 sets of 15 squats
> 2 sets of 15 lunges each leg
> 5 sets 15 crunches
> 5 sets 4 pull ups
> 5 sets 5 chin ups
> 
> Pretty much the same routine every time, but I switch around between the ammount of sets of squats and lunges always totalling 5. When I started I was sore all over for the first week, and still get very sore arms as I increase the push up and pull/chin up number slowly every time. Don't feel like the bodyweight squats and lunges are really doing anything whatsoever for me anymore but keep doing them anyway.
> 
> Need some advice on what equipment to buy first as I obviously cant afford to buy the whole squat rack, bench, barbell, dumb bell and weights at the same time. Guessing bench is first point of call really.


If you're not going too heavy, the cheaper all in one's are a great starting point; 
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9283495.htm

Remember to look out for maximum weight restrictions as they usually include your body weight.

Substitute squats for deadlifts (no rack needed):thumb:

You can bench press off the floor just have some wood blocks under the weighs themselves so you can crawl under the bar :thumb:

Most other good exercises just need a barbell & your weights :thumb:

But for £131.24 all in this rack, my original choice is ideal http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf415-squat-and-dip-rack-with-spotter-catchers.php 
Gets good reviews on Amazon :thumb:

Progressive overload will build muscle using a 6-8 rep range (Bodybuilding style ) The lower reps i use are only for pure strenght as i'm not interested in size. You can do the 5X5 but change the reps to 6, 7 or 8, dont expect the quick strength gains as you would with a 5 rep range. 

The most used starting workouts are 3 times a week incorporating every body part & doing around 15 different exercises. So you'd train Mon, Wed & Fri, or Tue, Thur, Sat.

Training to positive failure is ample :thumb:


----------



## Bod42

ITHAQVA said:


> Hiya Bod,
> 
> I was looking at this racks height, i cant see it being possible to do standing front shoulder presses within the frame, are you able to?
> 
> Racks quoted to take 363Kg/800lbs :doublesho Rack for life :thumb:


Im only 5'10" with stubby arms and I can just do shoulder press with maybe an inch or 2 to spare but its not the tallest rack but that why I brought it as my garage is under the house so not the tallest ceiling. I got the gym tonight so I will measure the total height if you want so you can tell.

Considering the price I was shocked when it got delivered as all the bolts are high quality Nylon Lock Tight kind which makes all the difference on a Rack you intend on keeping for life. The only small thing is the paint isnt the best or hardest in the contact areas but what ever rack you get the paint is going to come off when you rack/unrack the bar.

I also brought Bodymax's HD Incline/Decline Bench and weights and for a budget brand its all pretty good.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> Im only 5'10" with stubby arms and I can just do shoulder press with maybe an inch or 2 to spare but its not the tallest rack but that why I brought it as my garage is under the house so not the tallest ceiling. I got the gym tonight so I will measure the total height if you want so you can tell.
> 
> Considering the price I was shocked when it got delivered as all the bolts are high quality Nylon Lock Tight kind which makes all the difference on a Rack you intend on keeping for life. The only small thing is the paint isnt the best or hardest in the contact areas but what ever rack you get the paint is going to come off when you rack/unrack the bar.
> 
> I also brought Bodymax's HD Incline/Decline Bench and weights and for a budget brand its all pretty good.


Cheers Bod, im around 5' 10-11" myself :thumb:

I train bare foot too which helps. This rack looks amazing for the money mate, im deffo getting either way as it will do for the rest of my days.
Thanks for the info on the dip bars, wasnt sure they would take my weight, for £29 i just as well get a pair :thumb:

Ive still got my old bench in the loft :thumb:


----------



## ant_s

ITHAQVA said:


> Squats are amazing over all body exercises too mate :thumb:
> 
> Ive changed my mind about the rack im getting, its going to be one of these & im ordering it as soon as the decorating is all done :thumb:
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack.php
> 
> Much safer & will handle all the weight ill ever lift now at my age :thumb:


Yeah, i've started doing squats aswel mate, I'm going to take it easy this week though as I've got a hard/busy week at work against me lol.

That rack looks really good, I've already got a bench so would only really use it for squats, but I like the pull up bar's on the front, would be good to be able to do some of those in a workout too. Let me know how you find that rack.

Me and my gf hopefully get the key's to our house this week so that will mean I won't be spending money on anything but the house, but would still like to get one if I am able to have space at our new house.


----------



## kempe

ant_s said:


> Not a little lad then Kempe, what exercise do you do now?
> 
> Any target's for you?, any for the big day?


Yeah but Im a big softy  Nope no plans as of yet


----------



## kempe

ant_s said:


> Not a little lad then Kempe, what exercise do you do now?
> 
> Any target's for you?, any for the big day?


Oh and exercise! I dont :lol: bit of walking for work, maybe a bit of boxing a couple of times a month but thats it


----------



## ITHAQVA

ant_s said:


> Yeah, i've started doing squats aswel mate, I'm going to take it easy this week though as I've got a hard/busy week at work against me lol.
> 
> That rack looks really good, I've already got a bench so would only really use it for squats, but I like the pull up bar's on the front, would be good to be able to do some of those in a workout too. Let me know how you find that rack.
> 
> Me and my gf hopefully get the key's to our house this week so that will mean I won't be spending money on anything but the house, but would still like to get one if I am able to have space at our new house.


Nice one Ant. :thumb:

Im going to mix up squats & dead lifts :devil:

Im calling a seller regarding some gym flooring/interlock mats for the room tomorrow, then ive got one more question regarding the rack & best bars to use with it, have pm'd Bod as i would prefer to use a 6' bar over the 7'.
Im hoping to order within the next two weeks as it will take around 7-10 to arrive. Will post pics once its all installed, it is more money but will last a lifetime with an 800 pound max weight threshold :thumb: :devil:


----------



## Bod42

ITHAQVA said:


> Cheers Bod, im around 5' 10-11" myself :thumb:
> 
> I train bare foot too which helps. This rack looks amazing for the money mate, im deffo getting either way as it will do for the rest of my days.
> Thanks for the info on the dip bars, wasnt sure they would take my weight, for £29 i just as well get a pair :thumb:
> 
> Ive still got my old bench in the loft :thumb:


Yep always train barefoot. I had trainers with an air pocket in the sole and they went bang when squatting once :wall: You really cant go wrong with the money, I looked at the Non-Heavy Duty Bodymax Rack CF375 but for the difference in weight I think its worth going for the HD version. The standard version has those metal bars that I seen bent and when you do dead stop lifts the bar bounces whereas the HD version the box section supports are solid.

I have used these dipping bars http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodycraft-f432-dip-attachment-for-f430-power-rack.php but they bend so was surprised at the dipping bars for this rack, Im sure from the weight they are solid.


----------



## Bod42

Ant S, I do everything in my rack as its safer, bench press, shoulder press, squats, etc.

I always advise people to do bench press in a rack like this as I find people get stronger using a rack, sounds weird but it gives you the confidence to really push the weight without loosing your face.

I start everybody I start training on Box Squats, people will argue for years if normal squats or Box Squats are better but the reason I use them is it can take months to teach proper squat form whereas Box Squats can be taught in a few sessions at most. Also when you get a PR you know 100% it was a PR and you havent cheated


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> Yep always train barefoot. I had trainers with an air pocket in the sole and they went bang when squatting once :wall: You really cant go wrong with the money, I looked at the Non-Heavy Duty Bodymax Rack CF375 but for the difference in weight I think its worth going for the HD version. The standard version has those metal bars that I seen bent and when you do dead stop lifts the bar bounces whereas the HD version the box section supports are solid.
> 
> I have used these dipping bars http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodycraft-f432-dip-attachment-for-f430-power-rack.php but they bend so was surprised at the dipping bars for this rack, Im sure from the weight they are solid.


Same here mate, feels better than trainers, except when im doing heavy standing Calve raises then i prefer wearing trainers :thumb:

Thanks for the PM 

I was going for these dip bars http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-dip-attachment-cf475d.php Have you used them?

Deffo going for the HD version much better value & safer :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> Ant S, I do everything in my rack as its safer, bench press, shoulder press, squats, etc.
> 
> I always advise people to do bench press in a rack like this as I find people get stronger using a rack, sounds weird but it gives you the confidence to really push the weight without loosing your face.


Got to agree on this 100%. My bench suffered ever since i got rid of my last rack years ago, was always in my mind about how much i was lifting & how much damage could be done if i dropped it, held me back something silly. 

But no more


----------



## Bod42

ITHAQVA said:


> Same here mate, feels better than trainers, except when im doing heavy standing Calve raises then i prefer wearing trainers :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the PM
> 
> I was going for these dip bars http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-dip-attachment-cf475d.php Have you used them?
> 
> Deffo going for the HD version much better value & safer :thumb:


Those are the exact dips bars I have, I was worried about them so went to the shop before buying and gave them abit of abuse really throwing my bodyweight around and they seem fine. They fit in the side support bars so i was worried they would bend having all that weight on just one support but they seem fine so far.


----------



## ant_s

Bod42 said:


> Ant S, I do everything in my rack as its safer, bench press, shoulder press, squats, etc.
> 
> I always advise people to do bench press in a rack like this as I find people get stronger using a rack, sounds weird but it gives you the confidence to really push the weight without loosing your face.
> 
> I start everybody I start training on Box Squats, people will argue for years if normal squats or Box Squats are better but the reason I use them is it can take months to teach proper squat form whereas Box Squats can be taught in a few sessions at most. Also when you get a PR you know 100% it was a PR and you havent cheated


Lol tell me about it, I was benching the other night and i'd managed 4 sets of 5 reps at 50kg, the last set coming to rep 3 I had complete failure.

In a way it was good because I know that that was definately failure, not just me thinking it was (if that makes sense), but it was bad becuase the bar ended up on my lap lol - I managed to save my face/chest and rest it on my lap lol.

What type of bench do you use under a rack then? My bench probably wouldn't work under there it's one very simliar to this : http://www.primefitness.com.au/shop/product_info.php?products_id=263


----------



## ant_s

ITHAQVA said:


> Nice one Ant. :thumb:
> 
> Im going to mix up squats & dead lifts :devil:
> 
> Im calling a seller regarding some gym flooring/interlock mats for the room tomorrow, then ive got one more question regarding the rack & best bars to use with it, have pm'd Bod as i would prefer to use a 6' bar over the 7'.
> Im hoping to order within the next two weeks as it will take around 7-10 to arrive. Will post pics once its all installed, it is more money but will last a lifetime with an 800 pound max weight threshold :thumb: :devil:


I love squats atm lol, probably sounds odd but feels great on my legs - the day after kills me though 

I'm hoping in my house i'll be able to convert the loft into my gym area, otherwise it will be the garage. I just hope there's enough head height in the loft. If there is i'll be getting a rack I think, they look much better to use and you know your safe with them.

Any reason for using a 6' bar over a 7'? I was going to order a 20kg 7', as I need some more weights now and thought would be a good idea to upgrade bar at the same time.


----------



## Bod42

ant_s said:


> Lol tell me about it, I was benching the other night and i'd managed 4 sets of 5 reps at 50kg, the last set coming to rep 3 I had complete failure.
> 
> In a way it was good because I know that that was definately failure, not just me thinking it was (if that makes sense), but it was bad becuase the bar ended up on my lap lol - I managed to save my face/chest and rest it on my lap lol.
> 
> What type of bench do you use under a rack then? My bench probably wouldn't work under there it's one very simliar to this : http://www.primefitness.com.au/shop/product_info.php?products_id=263


I dont know how wide your bench is but if its thin enough and will slide in the rack then you should be fine using it. I have this bench http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf430-heavy-duty-flatinclinedecline-bench.php and it works great with the rack.

Bodymax do a non HD version but I decided against this as I used the slide pin adjustment system in gyms before and they have got stuck a number of times so went for the simpler adjustment type on the HD as has nothing to go wrong.


----------



## dogs_basket

BareFacedGeek said:


> I'm 43yo, 185cm (6' 1"), 90kg (14st 2lbs) and around 22% BF.
> 
> Current 5RM stats are with free weights (barbell only):
> 
> Dead: 125kg
> Squat (Low bar): 100kg
> Bench (Flat): 65kg
> Row (Pendlay): 60kg
> Press (OHP): 45kg
> 
> I try to train 3 times per week. Takes i.r.o 1.5hrs ...


Pretty much the exact same for me, give or take 5kg (and power cleans added in) - linear progress still ticking along. Tiny bit lighter, shorter and younger as well (6ft, 87kg, 39yrs)! Previously mashed back with disc bulge. Got a power rack to save worrying about epic fails, and now got to the point where I don't really have symptoms for the first time in three years. SS:BBT certainly gets under your skin.


----------



## ITHAQVA

ant_s said:


> I'm hoping in my house i'll be able to convert the loft into my gym area, otherwise it will be the garage. I just hope there's enough head height in the loft. If there is i'll be getting a rack I think, they look much better to use and you know your safe with them.


I'd use the garage Ant, if you plan to train heavy i would be afraid of causing damage to the wood floor.

I've just ordered these for my room/training area, really looking forward to getting back into it, you wouldn't believe how much I've missed it  




:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bod42

ITHAQVA said:


> I'd use the garage Ant, if you plan to train heavy i would be afraid of causing damage to the wood floor.
> 
> I've just ordered these for my room/training area, really looking forward to getting back into it, you wouldn't believe how much I've missed it  Interlocking Gym Garage Anti Fatigue Flooring Play Mats 64sqft D: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> 
> :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


I took 5-6 months out of the gym to go traveling and its so hard being away from it. Mrs thought I was mad surfing the net when we stopped in Thailand to find a gym. But it feels so good when you finally get everything sorted and get back into it. I think when you got all the equipment you need, you progress faster as well.

Good call on the flooring, I kitted part of my garage out with cheap foam flooring but it wont last long with dumbells being chucked around


----------



## ITHAQVA

Finally done it today, this http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack.php Has been ordered with the dip attachment for £15 notes 

Flooring is all done, won't have problems with dumbbells Bod, I never use them. The Barbell is my one & only love :thumb:

Going to get my old bench down from the loft tomorrow & give it a lick of paint, Rack is arriving Wednesday, been such a long time I've been able to train in safety. :thumb:

Some goals for 3-5 reps (Good Form).

Dead Lift = 500 pounds /223Kg
Bench Press = 340 pounds / 150 Kg (would love to work up to a single 500 pound lift if possible)
Squat = 500 pounds/ 223Kg for single lift.

Not heavy i know, but at my age I will be more than happy to reach them, I'm not allowing my ego set my goals, at 43 I'll have to use my head & be realistic  

Once I've done 10-12 weeks following the 5X5 system I'll replace one exercise with one of the below for the next 10-12 weeks & so on. Then after doing the last 10-12 session go back to the original 5X5

Bent over Row. 
Close grip Bench Press.
Front Press. 
Reverse Bent Over Row.
Standing Calve Raise.
Dips (weighted).
Chins (weighted).

:thumb:


----------



## ant_s

Jeeeeeez!! "Not heavy I know" Stfu!!

Makes my weights look embarassing lol!!


----------



## ant_s

ITHAQVA said:


> I'd use the garage Ant, if you plan to train heavy i would be afraid of causing damage to the wood floor.


But where would my/my gf's car go! :doublesho

For the time being while I have the small single garage I probably will, but when I build my big Detailing workshop I'll be ripping down the single, so will have no space in my workshop.


----------



## ITHAQVA

ant_s said:


> Jeeeeeez!! "Not heavy I know" Stfu!!
> 
> Makes my weights look embarassing lol!!


you'd be suprised what you can lift Ant, have faith & keep disciplined, it will take a long time, I reckon two years for me if i keep at it.:thumb:

Your young mate, go hate them weights :devil::devil:

I bet there are other guys on here already lifting this & more.


----------



## ITHAQVA

ant_s said:


> But where would my/my gf's car go! :doublesho
> 
> For the time being while I have the small single garage I probably will, but when I build my big Detailing workshop I'll be ripping down the single, so will have no space in my workshop.


Thinking of safety, unless you train with less weight, i wouldnt like to be humping anything over 100Kg plus in the loft. Your GF will understand. i'm biased weights room before detailing room for me


----------



## ant_s

ITHAQVA said:


> you'd be suprised what you can lift Ant, have faith & keep disciplined, it will take a long time, I reckon two years for me if i keep at it.:thumb:
> 
> Your young mate, go hate them weights :devil::devil:
> 
> I bet there are other guys on here already lifting this & more.


Yeah, I had last week off from the weights after my week at work, I was exhausted and needed time to relax. I'll kepe at it but that still sounds a huge amount of weight! lol



ITHAQVA said:


> Thinking of safety, unless you train with less weight, i wouldnt like to be humping anything over 100Kg plus in the loft. Your GF will understand. i'm biased weights room before detailing room for me


Like I say that sounds a huge amount of weight and i'm not sure if i'll ever push myself to that weight, I do moutain biking too so will be a fine balance between size and weight. That's where I think we differ i'll be choosing a big workshop/ studio. It's something i've said I wanted since we started looking for houses.


----------



## ITHAQVA

ant_s said:


> Like I say that sounds a huge amount of weight and i'm not sure if i'll ever push myself to that weight, I do moutain biking too so will be a fine balance between size and weight. That's where I think we differ i'll be choosing a big workshop/ studio. It's something i've said I wanted since we started looking for houses.


I agree Ant, you must train for your goals mate, I'm really lucky in that i don't like many sports, but love the challenge that weight training gives, also there is the need for discipline. A lot of what i love about weights hasn't anything to do with the actual weights if you get my meaning, as with any sport there are so many aspects of it that make it complete & enjoyable.

After a very heavy but successful training session, I feel Epic  :lol:

Looking at your goals Ant, I wouldn't go over 50Kg mate, no real need & to be honest if its fitness you're after & your loft is ideal. :thumb:

My goals are:
1. Strength.
2. Fitness.
3. Body fat loss.


----------



## ant_s

Yeah I know what you mean, it's not the fact that your lifting weights you like, it's the lifting weights/ session's that you enjoy - that really does make sense in my head! lol

I used to get involved in alot of sport's but not it's only really m-biking and weights.

I'm at benching 50kg already but only curling 30kg, I think when I get to the right size and strength i'll know the balance .


----------



## ITHAQVA

ant_s said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, it's not the fact that your lifting weights you like, it's the lifting weights/ session's that you enjoy - that really does make sense in my head! lol
> 
> I used to get involved in alot of sport's but not it's only really m-biking and weights.
> 
> I'm at benching 50kg already but only curling 30kg, I think when I get to the right size and strength i'll know the balance .


:thumb::thumb:

Those weights are good mate, don't expect your curl to go silly, 30Kg is over 60 pounds :doublesho, I've done 50/54 kg for strict form years ago, I don't expect to go any heavier to be honest, think i got to around 50kg the last time i started a 10 week 5x5 a few months ago. I'm concentrating on my multi joint exercises. :thumb:

Good to hear Ant, listen to your body :thumb:


----------



## ant_s

Yeah when I used to race moto-x I was physically stronger and able to curl 40/45kg, so I know I can do it but that took a while to get to that stage - i was probably around 16 at the time too.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ok, went for it, have also just bought http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf430-heavy-duty-flatinclinedecline-bench.php :thumb:

So my old Bench is up for grabs, going to post some pics, anyone want it can come & get it :thumb: Its weght capacity will be in the tons :doublesho


----------



## ant_s

Lol all new kit, you will be comfy when your hating the weights lol.

-------

I was supposed to be on the weights tonight as I had last week off to relax (been working 6/7 weeks straight so was nackered) but have felt crap all day and got home earlier and feel worse, so don't think i'll be on them tonight


----------



## MattDuffy88

I'm Currently 23, weigh in at 91kgs (200ish lbs) and am roughly 177cm (5'10")

Curl 45kg on a Barbell.
Bench 55kg.
Front Shoulder Press 35kg, a bit limited here due to an old injury 
Deadlift 82kg.
Squat 95kg

I don't think that's too bad for a lazy fat git :lol:


----------



## Bod42

ITHAQVA said:


> Some goals for 3-5 reps (Good Form).[/U]
> 
> Dead Lift = 500 pounds /223Kg
> Bench Press = 340 pounds / 150 Kg (would love to work up to a single 500 pound lift if possible)
> Squat = 500 pounds/ 223Kg for single lift.
> 
> :thumb:


Thats basically the same goals as Im going for, maybe slightly less on Deadlifts but slightly more on Squats. (Body Type Suits squats over deadlifts)

Good call on ordering the Rack, hopefully you will like it and your strength will increase faster.


----------



## Bod42

ITHAQVA said:


> Ok, went for it, have also just bought http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf430-heavy-duty-flatinclinedecline-bench.php :thumb:
> 
> So my old Bench is up for grabs, going to post some pics, anyone want it can come & get it :thumb: Its weght capacity will be in the tons :doublesho


Excellent, you know have the same bench and Rack as me. I was going to buy the cheaper flat bench but decided I will use the decline/Incline function in the future as once I start Jim Wendlers 5/3/1 program I will be using that for my accessory exercises but got a few months until I go on that program


----------



## ITHAQVA

Rack & Bench arrived yesterday, really recommend it to anyone, good solid kit, cheers Bod for the bench recommendation :thumb:, love it mate, when its flat its perfect for flat benches, sits just on my chest woohoo :thumb:

I'll post some pics once i decide which side of the room it will stay 

The Dip attachment is very solid as are the chin up bar.

For the money it is excellent value :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> Thats basically the same goals as Im going for, maybe slightly less on Deadlifts but slightly more on Squats. (Body Type Suits squats over deadlifts)
> 
> Good call on ordering the Rack, hopefully you will like it and your strength will increase faster.


Good alround sensible goals mate, leaving squat goals lighter as i have no idea were i can go with them, havent squated for many years (Getting rid of my old rack was a big mistake). Been forced to dead lift to get the legs trained. I will do half hour cardio/approx 2500 reps on my days off to help with overall fitness & reduce bodyfat.


----------



## Bod42

ITHAQVA said:


> Rack & Bench arrived yesterday, really recommend it to anyone, good solid kit, cheers Bod for the bench recommendation :thumb:, love it mate, when its flat its perfect for flat benches, sits just on my chest woohoo :thumb:
> 
> I'll post some pics once i decide which side of the room it will stay
> 
> The Dip attachment is very solid as are the chin up bar.
> 
> For the money it is excellent value :thumb: :thumb:





ITHAQVA said:


> Good alround sensible goals mate, leaving squat goals lighter as i have no idea were i can go with them, havent squated for many years (Getting rid of my old rack was a big mistake). Been forced to dead lift to get the legs trained. I will do half hour cardio/approx 2500 reps on my days off to help with overall fitness & reduce bodyfat.


I would also recommend all their stuff, very impressed for the price.

The Bench and Rack are perfect height for my bench press as well, about an inch below my chest when I arch but then i flatten and it sits on the bars and I can slide out so gives me the confidence to push my bench hard.

I just started very light when I started back as on Stronglift as you add 7.5kg to your squat & Deadlift every week which is very fast progress. I used Joe Defrancos Built Like A Badarse Finishes after my workout sometimes to burn fat and do hill sprints some mornings. Im not a great believer in long distance running so tops I run 1 mile.

Enjoy the equipment Bud and keep us posted


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> I would also recommend all their stuff, very impressed for the price.
> 
> The Bench and Rack are perfect height for my bench press as well, about an inch below my chest when I arch but then i flatten and it sits on the bars and I can slide out so gives me the confidence to push my bench hard.
> 
> I just started very light when I started back as on Stronglift as you add 7.5kg to your squat & Deadlift every week which is very fast progress. I used Joe Defrancos Built Like A Badarse Finishes after my workout sometimes to burn fat and do hill sprints some mornings. Im not a great believer in long distance running so tops I run 1 mile.
> 
> Enjoy the equipment Bud and keep us posted


I'm going to go right back to basics & start very light: :thumb:

All these weights will be slightly heavier as I've not included the bar which i think is around 17Kg, Are you using a standard or Olympic bar Bod? I'm concerned as powerhouse told me anything over 90Kg might not be safe.

Bench Press: 50Kg. 
Squat: 50Kg.
Front Press: 40Kg
Bent over Row: 50Kg.

This is going to be my Christmas present me thinks as worrying about the bar bending will hold me back  http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/powerhouse-185kg-olympic-cast-barbell-kit.php :thumb:

Now I've got the right training kit i want to make the start really easy, i remember the huge gains in weight last time & by the time I've done another 10-12 weeks I'll be back to a good level again, I've been off it for 3 months.

Only doing half hour on the air walker on every day off the weights.

I'll probably weight train Tue/Thur/Sat & do Aerobic Mon/Wed/Fri, I'm going to try doing morning workouts for a change. :thumb:

Hope to sort the gym by today, will post some pics after ive detailed the rack & bench with Werkstat Prime


----------



## Bod42

Im using an 7ft Olympic Bar that is rated to 680kg as it was on special and only 25quid more than the bar rated to 318kg. Not that I will ever get to 318kg but the heavier bar also has roller ball bearing sleeves so its real nice.

Think I started at:
Squat 70kg
Bench Press 50kg
Press 20kg
Pendlay Rows 30kg

I like doing my cardio after my weight sessions so I can relax on my offdays but sometimes I do sprints incase I start playing rugby again I like to keep my fitness and speed up


----------

